# glock or springfield?



## tj handgun (Dec 5, 2006)

G21 reduced recoil, .45 acp one mag, 13 rouns, and the gun; or springfield's new .45 acp XD bi-tone, 14 rounds, with case, two mags, two mag-holder, mag loader, and hard form-fitting holdster?
also any details on either gun just for FYI would be apreciated.
oh and i know the glock is much more expesive than the springfield that i think is about 600 after it's all said and done. this information too would be helpful..thanks.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

If I was forced to pack a polymer pistol I would pray it was not a hand grenade as well.

So I'd go Springfield.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Any gun can come apart. All of us have seen the picts of the glocks that came apart. 
Truth be any of the handguns will work great. 
I say you need to hold them and if you can shoot them. That will tell you what you want to get.

The only guns you want to stay away from are Hessy and Vulcan arms. These have a tendence of comming apart and their customer service... Oh yeah they do not have any.

America didn't win the American Revolution. Chuck Norris beat the British by himself. Drunk.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Im honestly not in the market for either weapon, nor do I own either...

That being said, I'd probably go for the XD over the Glock. They are both going to be great weapons, in terms of both reliability and customer service. You just get more for you're money with the XD.

Head to a range, and see if you can rent or borrow these and shoot em. Im a big supporter of shooting first, then buying. While both of these weapons are great, it may be only one truly fits you well.


----------

